
Kentucky governor says he deliberately exposed his children to chickenpox - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/20/kentucky-governor-exposes-children-chickenpox-vaccines
======
verdverm
Lol, just saw the South Park episode about this. Hope they don't give him back
the same thing those four did to their parents.

